# Drying Persimmon Wood



## Dawson (May 1, 2010)

I have become the proud owner of a recently cut Persimmon log about 8" in diameter and 6' long. I am trying to find information on the best method of drying this wood. I understand that it can be very difficult to do so without it warping and cracking. I have found suggestions that the best way is to dry the entire log "properly" (whatever that means!). Other suggestions were to over-saw it about 1/2" or at least an inch thick. My intention is to make pens and bowls out of this wood. Any and all suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## Chasper (May 1, 2010)

I've dried logs this size a number of times to prepare them for splitting into staves to make primative archery bows.  I've never done it with persimmon.  What I do it so remove the bark down through the soft layers just under the rough bark, get the entire log bare down to the first hard layer.  Coat the ends with wax or an adhesive (there is a product made for this but I don't think it works any better than a bottle of white Elmers glue).  Coat the ends and down about an inch or so on the sides.

What you are attempting to accompolish in this process is to get it to dry evenly all the way through.  If the ends are exposed they will crack because they are drying faster than the middle of the log.

However, since you are not making long bows that need evenly dried staves six feet long, I would recommend cutting it into 12 inch mini-logs, stripping the bark, and then sealing the ends.

It will probably take a couple years to throughly dry as a six foot log, less than a year as smaller logs.


----------



## Dawson (May 2, 2010)

Gerry,
Thanks for the advice. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## aplpickr (May 2, 2010)

The only persimmon that I have cut was 8" x 10 foot. I cut it into 18" pieces. It cracked with an audible crack before I could pick up a piece! It was storm wood, so maybe it was pre-stressed!


----------

